# Sexing dart frogs



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys, as have no luck at all with that question somewhere else. 
We all know males calls , but when calls only dominant male and other males are quit how to know or its quit males or females?
We talking about dendrobates now.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Hello guys, as have no luck at all with that question somewhere else.
> We all know males calls , but when calls only dominant male and other males are quit how to know or its quit males or females?
> We talking about dendrobates now.


you can split them up and see if any others call or put the dominant male in another viv and see if any of the other come out of the closet as a hidden male


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

For how long mate and do its not cause serious stress ilness for dominant male? I always afraid (basically never did it at all) to remove any frogs from tank  .


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes it will cause stress and I'm not saying this is the best way mate .... It's the only way I can think of. I normally just leave everything to it  
Mantas how old are the frogs? 
I recently split too pums up to find out and after a week they was both calling  


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

It`s a group mate, Leucomelas. 
But between them is about4 months different , so :
1.0.2
and
0.0.3
So hard to say, basically, not really matters, but want to know  .


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> It`s a group mate, Leucomelas.
> But between them is about4 months different , so :
> 1.0.2
> and
> ...


how old are they mate???


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

OoopS    
First three are: 9 months old
Other three : about 7 months old . 

Thx:lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> OoopS
> First three are: 9 months old
> Other three : about 7 months old .
> 
> Thx:lol2:


I would wait mate until you see them start to breed that will be the best way... I think for leucs (I have no experience) they mature 12-14 months ish 

don't try rush things :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I find that Leucs will start calling from about 10 months on.
But I also have 2 males in my group and they both call.
They don`t behave like Tincs where another male might stay quiet, well mine don`t.
As Dane says splitting them up may stress them, so you have to ask yourself, "is it worth it ?".
Somehow I don`t think your that bothered.


Mike


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, like I said guys , just was curriuos  like people write frogs , for example :
Leucomelas 1.0.5 how they know that 5 is not females  thats it  I am 110% will not take frogs without reason  let it be like it is  .

I believe I read in Reptile magazine, dendrobates sexied mature 7-18 months, long difference I can say  . 
Can post all frog sex mature age if you interested  .


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dart frogs mature at different ages.
Pums and Leucs from about 9/10 months.
Tincs around 15 months.
Terribs often as much as 2 years.
The record for me is a male Pum calling at 4 months old.
But, calling doesn`t necessarily mean mature.


Mike


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sure leucs are notoriously difficult to sex other than seeing calling and eggs? 

Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## glynlb (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys
From my experience with leucs there really doesnt seem to be much dominance shown within the males and all males will call, often in chorus with each other. 
Orlex your guys are still quite young so i would give them till a year old to start calling.
I also have found that the females are noticeably larger than the males (when adult size).
Also agree with above that the frogs even when calling arent necessarily mature.
Regards
Mat


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

darrensimps said:


> I'm sure leucs are notoriously difficult to sex other than seeing calling and eggs?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong?


yeah I'd pretty much agree mate,my leucs,show slightly smaller males and larger females,but I've seen confirmed pairs I couldn't tell one from t'other

Mantas really I'm just adding to mike's post he has it all here I think as above leave alone mate,they'll be fine and multiple males will call,with leucs. . For us females matured between 12/14 months mates called earlier. 1.0 .5 means I male 0 confirned females 5 unsexed youngsters,or 5 youngsters,one can't move them to the first two groups until one has confirmation of sex. Say you had a group of 5 breeding leucs,but weren't sure how many males,then I would just describe them as exactly that and personally not use the above convention. Patience mate it will come:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys, glad to see so many answers  :no1: Thx :2thumb:
Just want to be clear, I do not want to remove any frogs at all (never removed so far, and dont want to ,as I think that will cause huge stress)  and I am really patience to them as I love Leucs so much, basically like all frogs, but this is our family favorite ) . Satisfied about everything whats happening in tank  so please do not understand me wrong  :lol2:
So, table what I have from magazine calling ''Amphibians''
Table II Time to Reach Sexual Maturity
Adelphobates : 6-9
Allobates 6+
Ameerega 8-12
Dendrobates 7-18 
Epipedobates 6-8
Excidobates 9-14
Oophaha 6-10
Ranitomeya 2-6
Just in case if someone interested  .
Your guidances are better as its from personal experience  . 
You see, I didn't know thing that when frogs started calling this does mean they are sexual matured, I tough that is a sign  .
*Mat* and *STU *how many Leucs do you have and what tank?  
Can you guys post pictures of your frogs  ? Would like to see them in tanks  

As well I am thinking to get Leucs with blue feets in future, not sure excat name  . But its another topic.


----------



## glynlb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a very healthy breeding group of six with two females and four males. All males call and both females lay eggs. 
Housed in an exo terra 45 cube. 
Strangely when you're talking about dominant males. The only dominant/ aggressive behaviour has been from my two females. As often when one female lays eggs the other female will sometimes eat them. Maybe that's territorial behaviour, not sure. But it definitely happens. 
Best wishes all
Mat


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Hello guys, glad to see so many answers  :no1: Thx :2thumb:
> Just want to be clear, I do not want to remove any frogs at all (never removed so far, and dont want to ,as I think that will cause huge stress)  and I am really patience to them as I love Leucs so much, basically like all frogs, but this is our family favorite ) . Satisfied about everything whats happening in tank  so please do not understand me wrong  :lol2:
> So, table what I have from magazine calling ''Amphibians''
> Table II Time to Reach Sexual Maturity
> ...


Ranitomeya 2-6 this is hard to believe 2 months to sexual maturity??


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Ranitomeya 2-6 this is hard to believe 2 months to sexual maturity??


Same here.
Sometimes it pays to not read books :whistling2:.


Mike


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a 2.4 group in a 36" wide Exo x 24" high.

The males call every morning and the females fight EVERY morning. What a way to wake up! :bash:

The males have yet to battle...

They didn't start breeding until around two years of age.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

I never liked to read,but some people said I need do more research and here is result  whats a point  . 
I am sure I read about dominant male as well on one forum, I might find that post  . 
But basically never mind  .


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Orlex said:


> I am sure I read about dominant male as well on one forum, I might find that post  .


I'm sure it does happen. Frogs have different personalities!

Have you talked to yours yet? Get to know them? :gasp: :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> I'm sure it does happen. Frogs have different personalities!
> 
> Have you talked to yours yet? Get to know them? :gasp: :2thumb: :lol2:



Says Glenn the frog whisperer :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Says Glenn the frog whisperer :2thumb:.
> 
> 
> Mike



:lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Glenn good to see ya fella. 

Mantas like humans no frog is 100% the same as the other... I'm sure if u go to Glasgow on Friday nights u will men fighting of girls and if u go to Middlesbrough u will see the girls fighting of men 

It's the way the world works mate and keeps us all guessing.. If we was all the same it would be one boring place 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Bloody auto correct of is supposed to be ova lol 

Lazy typing 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

tbf the women of newcastle probably just fight for a laugh and as for middlesborough, well, they just knock men on the head and drag them under their bridge :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> I'm sure it does happen. Frogs have different personalities!
> 
> Have you talked to yours yet? Get to know them? :gasp: :2thumb: :lol2:


WOT talk to frogs can't think of anyone whom would do that:Na_Na_Na_Na: LMFAO

Mantas,reading just gives you a forewarned perspective,let's face it we'll all learn as we go along,histos breeding at 4 months can happen rani at two seems mad,but....... nowt amazes me now apart from the frogs everytime I see them

3 boys 2 girls,kinda like I sexed from the pics given,yeah right:whistling2it is true BUT IT WAS LUCK!!) I've given up on da dart sexing lark. viv 60cm cube 
everyone fights everyone chills just like us folks brought up in the south west.

Only one thing sure with this game the more you learn,the less you know

Stu


----------



## glynlb (Aug 22, 2012)

So so true stu
I have been in this hobby for it seems an eternity and it feels like i still know so little.
Its all about doing a bit of research and then doing what you think is right and also learning from lots of mistakes lol


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

yeah guys in beggining when only bought first tank and asked different people advices and got all the time different answers  so understand, in this hobby, you just need to try to do and work it out whats works best to you  . But sometime I still like to heart all yours oppinions  as anyway with a time and experiments, we all get more knowledge  . 

I think I read somewhere, this hobby not very old at all, so thats why not so far researched, to make one answer to all questions  . . 

By the way, yeah, I speak with my pumilios  to make them use to my voice, to not afraid me    . :whistling2::lol2:


----------

